# Skeletoes and shoes for Mudding.



## wmredneck

Hey guys I searched but couldn't find a thread for this already. Over the years I've tried many things while riding in the summertime, sandals, crocs, boots, tennis shoes, etc etc etc. But when I started riding with the mudd junkies I notice a few people were wearing the skeletoes. Now I know they look ridiculous but I went out and got a pair. Elastic straps and they were about $35 at the local academy sports. And let me tell you. It's been one of the best if not the best purchases I've made for mud riding since I've bought my bike. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425

That's cool. I dont think we've ever had a "what shoes do you wear for mudding" thread... 

Most people I know, like you, ride in crocs, or just barefoot, which I would never suggest. Crocs are ok until the strap breaks and then they tend to not stay on my foot lol. However w/ the Teryx now, it's not as big of a deal.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

That is good to know. I have been thinking about getting a pair but like you i thought they looked ridiculous but I will have to try them out.


----------



## mossyoak54

I sport my Jerusalem cruisers when I ride (sandals). I've considered getting a pair of the skeletoes. Might just have to now. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I bought some Teva hiking sandals. They have a velcro strap so they stay on very well and they have a bunch of openings on the side so mud rinses out and flows through easily.


----------



## gav09

mossyoak54 said:


> I sport my Jerusalem cruisers when I ride (sandals). I've considered getting a pair of the skeletoes. Might just have to now.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.




hahaha thats a good one


----------



## NMKawierider

I can't imagine getting them on, then getting gritty mud all down between the toes has to be rough but if they work...they work.


----------



## JPs300

If I know we're heading for nasty stuff I sport my "Pine-Island Reeboks" aka rubber boots. - I have two 3/8 holes drilled in the inside/arch area; you know they're going to go under, just as well let them drain. 

If lesser stuff/water riding I wear some good ol Walmart strap on "old man" sandals(the kind with the heal/ankle straps).


----------



## 2010brute750

Nobody here wears chest waders?


----------



## Polaris425

2010brute750 said:


> Nobody here wears chest waders?


Only when it's cold.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012

I have a chest waders but I only use them when it is cold out. Summer time I am all about shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Col_Sanders

2010brute750 said:


> Nobody here wears chest waders?



Waders in the TX summer? No thanks!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

I bought an $8 pair of aqua sock(water shoes) at walmart and they work great, I assume just as good as the skeletoes without all the fancy toe work, lol. Best part, they were 8 bucks!


----------



## Derek rhodes

My wife bought me some of the slip on muck shoes don't know what they're called but I love mine for muddin


----------



## JPs300

The biggest issue with many shoes is keeping them on your feet if you step off in the muck. Seen lots of shoes go MIA in the thick stuff. 



2010brute750 said:


> Nobody here wears chest waders?


I'm in past their height too often. Not a fan of carrying my own swimming pool.


----------



## Polaris425

Ole Nasty said:


> I bought an $8 pair of aqua sock(water shoes) at walmart and they work great, I assume just as good as the skeletoes without all the fancy toe work, lol. Best part, they were 8 bucks!


Yeah I had planned on trying those next time if I ever lost or wore out this pair of fake crocs.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I wear crocs love em have lost a pair or so but if your foot slips off or something the shoes slides therefore not breaking my ankle.....I have almost bought some toe shoes though multiple times......might have to just do it, just don't like the idea of my toes all being free lol if I lose one of those sap suckers I would be mad


----------



## filthyredneck

I wear some tennis shoes I bought from Academy for $15. They have mesh built into them like a water shoe, but look and fit like a tennis shoe....they are made to wear with no socks and mud/water flows through them really easily. I'm on my second pair of them in about 3 years worth of riding (just got the second pair about 6 months ago).


----------



## walker

I go bare footed !!!!


----------



## Johnnypantz

JPs300 said:


> The biggest issue with many shoes is keeping them on your feet if you step off in the muck. Seen lots of shoes go MIA in the thick stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in past their height too often. Not a fan of carrying my own swimming pool.


That portable swimming pool is a big issue for myself and the guys I ride with. Hell, chest deep is about average water for us


----------



## wmredneck

The best thing about the skeletons is that they stay on your feet. Even in the thick sticky gumbo mud like at Marengo and Cooterville you never even think about them coming off. Honestly you don't really think about having them on. I always preferred barefoot but you never know what someone has left on the trail. 




As for waders, get a cheap nylon belt and synch it tight about nip high lol. Itll help keep the water out when going in the deep. I never ride in the wintertime without them. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## blue beast

walker said:


> I go bare footed !!!!


might as well, your gonna end up that way anyway...


----------



## redneckrancher420

i wear the sames shoes filthy. they work great, i would just go with flip flops but being i have to shift with my feet it gets to hurting after awhile with nothing on the top on my foot


----------



## phreebsd

I ride barefoot. Too many flops/crocs lost in mud. 

There's a nice pair about 4 feet underground in dozier. 



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Derek rhodes said:


> My wife bought me some of the slip on muck shoes don't know what they're called but I love mine for muddin


There called mucksters, there what I wore in mud nats after loosing a flip flop in the first hole. Work awesome.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

artay:I have to agree about the skellitoes i have a pair and love them i wont ride in anything else untill it gets cold the its time to bust out the wadders


----------



## Eight

I wear chest waders year round if we go out and there is no deep water. Deep water and I wear crocs or what ever old shoes I have at the time. I don't mind sweating a little because being able to peel off the mud is great.


----------



## mini bogger

I ride in crocs or barefoot. bought some skeletoes because of a thread like this on highlifter... needless to say that was money well wasted. they trap all the sand and then my feet get cramped. then they are a b**** to get off my feet. I normally ride in crocs and hit the first hole then tuck them under the back rack and just go barefoot. waders in the winter. 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## gpinjason

I usually ride in crocs... comfortable, and easy to clean... just gotta be careful, cuz they aint go not grip in the mud... you will bust it quick! LOL

would like to try some of those toe shoes though..


----------



## duckincrazy92

I ride barefoot. Used to wear crocs but spent more time trying to dig them out of the mud than it was worth.


----------



## JPs300

It's just not smart to be barefoot many places we ride. - IIRC it was posted somewhere that Bass-Pro has their own version of the skeletoes that is made to be like a water shoe & not to ridiculously priced. I'm thinking they'll be worth a shot.


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> It's just not smart to be barefoot many places we ride.


:agreed: :agreed: :agreed:

In Mississippi I consistantly saw way too many beer cans and bottles floating, sinking, laying around and in mud holes.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Crocs ftw and if you slip off or something they flex or slide so you don't twist a ankle or something....toes shoes umm negative dont like all that crap rubbing my feet and with crocs with water they always stay clean 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

I tried on a pair of toe shoes not long ago, they were the $100 ones on sale for like $35. I wanted them for fishing. I thought, they would be the perfect fishing shoe, no socks so if your feet get wet they dry quick breathable so should be fairly cool, w/o getting sunburnt like flip flops. But when I put them on they were terribly uncomfortable to stand in.... zero support! So I scratched that idea.

I'll just stick w/ my Merrills. They dry quick and are cool, and very comfortable. Socks just don't dry quick lol.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu

I wear old tennis shoes. The shoes that aren't fit for mowing the lawn any more.

I'm curious how those toe shoes are when you get sand all in them. Does the sand not rub in between your toes raw?


----------



## JPs300

I'm in flip-flops unless I'm at my job. - Meaning lack of support from the shoes isn't a bad thing to me.


----------



## sloboy

JPs300 said:


> I'm in flip-flops unless I'm at my job. - Meaning lack of support from the shoes isn't a bad thing to me.


X2 on the flip flops! If we are just creek riding then it's bare feets. Mudding it's a cheap pair of shoes that live in my truck tool box, winter is waders.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Yall gotta give the walmart water shoes a try. I love mine, they stay on my feet even when I sink down waist deep in mud.


----------



## mcpyro3

Ole Nasty said:


> Yall gotta give the walmart water shoes a try. I love mine, they stay on my feet even when I sink down waist deep in mud.


^^agreed I love mine also mine have a pull string to tighten em up and I was walking through gumbo ga clay with them and didnt even try to come off only like $10 on sale 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300

^ Sounds like they'd definitely be worth a shot.


----------



## battledonkey

bruteforce_ttu said:


> I wear old tennis shoes. The shoes that aren't fit for mowing the lawn any more.
> 
> I'm curious how those toe shoes are when you get sand all in them. Does the sand not rub in between your toes raw?


This is what I wanna know. I lost a left croc last time we were on the creek so toe shoes might be great if they don't fill up with sand.


----------



## Suthrn98

Camo crocs for me. I always said they were butt ugly and you'd never catch me in a pair until I got these. Now if I'm not at work, or all decked out for a hot date with the wife,(that's the jeans and Justins) I got the crocs on. Work it's the steel toe Justins, and that's all. Winter time I'll break out the duck hunting waders!

Wife still gives me crap about what I've always said about the crocs, but they're oh so comfy!!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

I've heard wearing CROCS is like getting blown by a dude, feels great until you look down and realize you're a queer. JK, lol.


----------



## brucebanner77

I have some fila skeletoes, I bought them to wear when I floated the river. They are... difficult. Putting them on was a chore at times, 2 toes would go in one toe hole. Yes the water drains out but the sand stays. 

What is a good shoe for mudding in the summer. I have rubber boots (too hot, and holds water/mud if I get deep) any "shoe" is gonna hold sand/mud. 

Does any one wear the hiking sandals? How are they? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Suthrn98

I have to shift, so anything that don't cover my toe sucks. I'm a wimp when it comes to my feet. They are sensitive!


----------



## sloboy

Suthrn98 said:


> I have to shift, so anything that don't cover my toe sucks. I'm a wimp when it comes to my feet. They are sensitive!


I had a 450 foreman years back and got a heal/toe shifter from Moose for it. Talk about SUPA nice! Never had to put your foot under the shifter and could shift it easily with muddy boots on all you had to do was stomp on it.


----------



## Mikesttr250

I went to the army surplus store, and got me some riot boots ( black hightop squad boot). They seem to do the trick, light, and they tie nice and tight around ankles....


----------



## gonefishin

I have seen a few people riding in the toe shoes.. I just don't know if I could wear them. normally I wear crocs but I lost one of mine in a mudhole couple months ago so I have been riding barefoot. then at general sams I had scorpions almost get my feet so I guess its time to buy something else. might have to try the toe shoes


----------



## JPs300

brucebanner77 said:


> I have some fila skeletoes, I bought them to wear when I floated the river. They are... difficult. Putting them on was a chore at times, 2 toes would go in one toe hole. Yes the water drains out but the sand stays.
> 
> What is a good shoe for mudding in the summer. I have rubber boots (too hot, and holds water/mud if I get deep) any "shoe" is gonna hold sand/mud.
> 
> Does any one wear the hiking sandals? How are they?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 
I've tried the "jesus sandals", every set I've had the straps pulled out of the sole after a couple uses in thick mud. Just walmart cheapies though, maybe there's a better built brand? They would work well if they'd stay together.


----------



## kirkland

I used my skeletoes Saturday and tho they do hold the sand I didn't have one bit of trouble keeping them on and I was in some thick deep stuff.. Ill keep wearing them lol not bad for 30 bucks


----------



## battledonkey

I just bought more crocs. Screw it. I'll just tuck me under the rack when I ride in the nasty stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoolieshop

The only time I have a problem with my skeletoes is in fine sand. It *does* work down around your ankle but it never seems to get down to my actual toes because they fit so snugly.. When I notice the sand getting down around my ankles I just pop them off and rinse them out in a pond or creek. I've not had a problem keeping them on in mud holes, and i've been using them whenever I ride for about 2 years now. My buddies constantly hate on them however; So there's that!


----------



## rabbitreborn

Have any of you tried Muck Boots? They are a fancy pair of rubber boots that are made of neoprene and fit the calves like a glove. I wore them ar Mud Muckers for the first time last month and they stayed in place all day long with no issues. End of the day, my feet were dry and clean to get changed back into "normal" shoes for the ride home. They weren't cheap but nothing about playing in the mud seems to be nowadays.....


----------



## duckincrazy92

Muck boots are to nice for me to ride like I do. And I would end up with them full of mud and water. There awesome boots though


----------



## brucebanner77

rabbitreborn said:


> Have any of you tried Muck Boots? They are a fancy pair of rubber boots that are made of neoprene and fit the calves like a glove. I wore them ar Mud Muckers for the first time last month and they stayed in place all day long with no issues. End of the day, my feet were dry and clean to get changed back into "normal" shoes for the ride home. They weren't cheap but nothing about playing in the mud seems to be nowadays.....


Wow! A $100 plus for rubber boots???? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300

Wal-Mart water shoes, FTW! They're like $5 right now(end of season) and work great. They make some that are straight neoprene(no mesh) with a rubber lip around your ankle & a strap to snug 'em down, best mud shoe we've found.


----------



## T.J.

for summer i wear a pair of leather soccer cleats i bought from academy on clearance for $4. 2 years old and going strong, no slipping around and they are tight on the feet so they don't slip off. Winter time i roll the neoprene chest waders i caught on sale at academy on sale a year or 2 back.


----------

